

Why doesn't Netflix let me pay $1 for new movies like Redbox does? - leak

So, I checked out Redbox the other day and for $1 I can rent a new movie. Great. But I don't want to drive to the store to pickup &#38; return.<p>Is there any reason why Netflix can't just charge me $1 to rent new movies for 24hrs? What's the difference between streaming or dvd pickup to the studios?
======
stonemetal
Why doesn't redbox let me get as many movies as I want for 10$ a month? They
are pursuing different avenues. The guys at netflix prefer a stead stream of
income and carrying a much larger selection. If you want to rent online there
are several sources that will allow you to do that. Why demand it of Netflix.

~~~
leak
Maybe redbox cannot afford licensing for that? Also, I believe the future is
streaming not physical kiosks.

People are demanding new movies from Netflix and this just seems like the most
logical move for them since Redbox already shows people are willing to pay $1
for a rental.

------
wmf
Netflix management has said they believe a simpler service is better, even if
they are leaving money on the table by ignoring some options.

~~~
leak
Why wouldn't it be simple to add "Rent for 24hrs" button? They already have my
CC info so it wouldn't be a hassle to me at all. And, this can turn into
something bigger for independent film makers to step outside of studios. They
can just create movies and release directly to Netflix (ie: similar to what's
happening at Amazon).

~~~
rick888
If they did this, people that normally would just pay $10/month to watch one
movie a month would only be paying $1. It would definitely eat into their
current business model.

